# Flank Hawk (Fantasy)



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

What happens when fire-breathing dragons battle Stukas for aerial supremacy over a battlefield? Can an earth wizard's magic defeat a panzer? Krish, a farmhand turned mercenary, witnesses this and much more as he confronts the Necromancer King's new war machines resurrected from before the First Civilization's fall. Worse yet, a wounded prince tasks Krish to find the fabled Colonel of the West and barter the royal family's malevolent Blood-Sword for a weapon to thwart the Necromancer King's victory.

*Flank Hawk  * is set in the distant future where magic exists and brutish ogres are more than a child's nightmare.

Links to find out more:
What Others are Saying About Flank Hawk




Gryphonwood Press

Available on the Kindle and elsewhere (Amazon.com, B&N, Smashwords, Brick & Mortar, etc.).

If you have any questions or would like signed copies, contact me (Terry) through my website: Contact


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Terry, and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Ann*,

Thank you for the welcome and the information. Great site (but you already know that  )

Terry


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Dave Wisehart was kind of enough to interview me for his blog *Kindle Author*.

Here's the interview where I discuss my novel Flank Hawk and writing:
Kindle Author Interview with Terry W. Ervin II

(*Note*: Quite a few Kindle Boards authors have been interviewed, so consider checking Kindle Authors out even if fantasy or my novel isn't up your alley).


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks pretty interesting. Gonna dowland a sample.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> Looks pretty interesting. Gonna dowland a sample.


I agree, and when I find the thread for Ravenheart I'll get that sample to.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Raven's heart ROCKS! I think I'll sample Flank Hawk, too!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Mathew* + *Stephanie*, *M.R. Mathius * and *Archer*,

Thanks for taking a look at Flank Hawk's sample! Hope you enjoy it.

Today I saw that* Amazon lowered Flank Hawk's kindle price by 20% to $2.39!*

First time that's happened. Pretty cool.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, goody! I love a sale.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

A review of Flank Hawk is up at *WebbWeaver*: *Book Review of 'Flank Hawk' by Terry W. Ervin II*

Also, Flank Hawk has remained discounited by Amazon
*Kindle*, normally $2.99 for *$2.39*
*Print*, normally $12.99 for *$9.35*


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Debra Martin at _Two Ends of the Pen _ posted a *5 Star *  review of *Flank Hawk*.

Click on over and see what she had to say and don't hesitate to leave a comment if you're so inclined.

Link: Review of Flank Hawk


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Check out a chat I had with author *Sarah M. Eden * and an interview with author *Stuart Aken*.

Link 1: I Need Friends Friday with Sarah Eden
Learn some cool trivia, including info on the ever popular Princess Bride (film).

Link 2: Interview on Must Mutter with Stuart Aken
Learn what's in store for Flank Hawk, some advice on writing and more.

Terry


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Definitely on my TBR list.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Flank Hawk  received its most recent *5 Star * review yesterday:

"_I really enjoyed this book. It was well written, the characters are interesting, and the story never dull. Not to mention the fascinating underlying concept of Nazi technology being introduced into a world of swords and sorcery. I'm definitely looking forward to a sequel._" --Volpot

I saw this after spending a few hours working on the sequel.

I want to thank Volpot (whoever/wherever you are) not only for reading, but for taking the time to post a review. And I remain grateful to all the others who've read, and hopefully enjoyed Flank Hawk. I am striving to insure the sequel (working title Blood Sword) measures up.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

It's _Read an Ebook Week_ at Smashwords, and all Gryphonwood novels are 50% off, including *FLANK HAWK*. Smashwords offers just about any format you could want, including .mobi for Kindle readers.

Just choose the book(s) you want, and enter RAE50 at checkout to get your 50% discount.

Sale runs through March 12, 2011​


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Amazon has for some reason reduced the price of _*Flank Hawk * _ on Kindle, both the USA and UK versions.

Flank Hawk Kindle US  ($2.99  now $1.99)
Flank Hawk Kindle UK (£2.15 now £1.79)

Don't know how long it will last.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Veteran reviewer Kevin Tipple reviewed Flank Hawk on his blog _Kevin's Corner_.

If you have a chance click on over and check it out.

Link: *Reviewing: "FLANK HAWK: A First Civilization's Legacy Novel" by Terry W. Ervin II*

.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Flank Hawk  * is now available as an Audiobook through:
Amazon.com (*Flank Hawk*)
Audible.com (*Flank Hawk*)
and 



An audio sample is also available at the sites.

For more information of *Flank Hawk* or the sequel, *Blood Sword*, you can check out the 



, see What Others are Saying or my website (see signature file below--especially for _*Kindle*_ links).


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

I've created a trailer for my recently released audiobook *Flank Hawk*. 
Take a listen and hope you enjoy.






Available at:
Audible.com (_Flank Hawk_)
Amazon.com (_Flank Hawk_)
iTunes (_Flank Hawk_)


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Audible* has lowered the price of *Flank Hawk*!

It's regular retail price is $24.95 
($14.95 for Audible.com members)

*Sale Price * is *$5.95*
($4.16 for Audible.com members)

That's quite a deal and I do not know how long it will be available.

Here's the direct link to check it out:
*Flank Hawk * at Audible.com


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

The audiobook version of *Flank Hawk*, is available for $1.99 if the ebook version is first obtained ($2.99).

Through the Whispersync setup, a reader/listener can switch off, and pick up where they left off.

Here are the links to the Kindle ebook version of *Flank Hawk  * and Audible.com's audio version: 
*Flank Hawk Kindle USA*
*Flank Hawk * at *Audible.com*

(You don't need to be a member of Audible.com to obtain a copy, and can actually join in a trial basis and obtain a free copy of any audiobook)

More details can be found at this post on my blog: _Up Around the Corner_: *Flank Hawk * Audiobook for $1.99


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Flank Hawk *will be on sale (99 cents) through Monday the 20th of October.

Follow the links in my signature file or my blog here: *Flank Hawk on Sale: Now Through this Weekend *

`


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Flank Hawk *is discounted for *Free* through Thursday June 4th via Kindle and other ebook vendors such as Kobo, Smashwords, Nook and iTunes.

In addition to the ebook being free, the audiobook version can be obtained via Audible for $1.99 if you first obtain the Kindle version.

Here's a direct links to:
Flank Hawk at *Kindle* USA
Flank Hawk at *Audible*

Here's a link to my blog which has direct links to other iTunes, Kobo, etc.: *Flank Hawk: Ebook for Free, Audiobook for $1.99 
*
If you enjoy epic/action adventure fantasy, I hope you'll give it a try and enjoy!


----------



## ASA (May 30, 2015)

sounds cool!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

ASA said:


> sounds cool!


Thanks, *ASA*. Hope you're able to download Flank Hawk while it's still Free and give it a try.


----------

